# Wheel Hub Question



## MyCrazyCar (Jul 20, 2018)

Has anyone tried the front drum wheel hub kit from OPGI? Its for a 67 GTO with power drum brakes. I have two different hubs on my car and seems like its impossible to find one. Yet OPGI has a kit for under $100??? None of the other major suppliers stock anything related to the drum hubs......makes me wonder about the quality.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*

Hi

I have spare hubs
if I remember correctly there are 2 or 3 different ones...

it has to do with the shape of the inside seal area taper I think ?

lug studs change from domed to flat head ...

send pics or post pics of yours ....maybe a tape measure for height of hubat wheel mount surface ..

[email protected]

Scott
2o6 465 9165


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*hubs*

here is a nice pair 

Scott


----------

